# Fische filmen



## TorstenR (23. Mai 2011)

Blöde Idee vielleicht, aber habt ihr schon einmal versucht die Kleinen zu filmen? Hilft vielleicht ein Polfilter? Meine Cam (Canon HF100) fokusiert im Automatikmodus immer nur die Wasseroberfläche....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUSnEHCzhvo&hd=1


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fische filmen*

Hi,

ein Polfilter würde das Ergebnis bestimmt verbessern....

Übrigens haben wir für solche Fragen extra eine Foto-/Video-Abteilung - in die verschieb ich Dich jetzt mal.


----------

